# [Usertest] EKL Alpenföhn Brocken



## rabensang (3. April 2009)

*[Usertest] EKL Alpenföhn Brocken*

*EKL Alpenföhn Brocken*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Für die schnelle und freundliche Bereitstellung meines Testmusters, geht der Dank an die EKL-AG/Alpenföhn und speziell an Frank Sichler und Thomas Würzer.*


​ 
*Einleitung:*

  Die Geschäftsfelder der EKL-AG sind kundenspezifische Kühllösungen für Elektronik jeder Art, die Bearbeitung von Metall und die Computerkühlung. Der Hersteller bedient  mit den Alpenföhn Produkten, nicht den industriellen, sondern den Heimbereich. 

  Durch den erfolgreichen Groß Clockner, erreichte Alpenföhn höhere Bekanntheit und konnte sich im Kühlermarkt etablieren. Das neue Flaggschiff im Sortiment, wurde Brocken betitelt und erinnert durch seine wuchtige, kantige Form an den höchsten Berg im Norden Deutschlands. Ob der Neuling an die Erfolge des Groß Clockners anknüpfen kann zeigt sich im Review.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

  Jedoch bedient Alpenföhn nicht nur die Sparte der CPU Kühler, sondern bietet auch Kühllösungen für Ram, Chipsatz, HDD und so weiter an. Einen Überblick kann man sich auf der Homepage verschaffen:

*Alpenföhn Homepage*​




*Spezifikationen:*

*Daten zum Kühler:*


*Masse*: 929 g (ohne Lüfter)
*Höhe*: 157 mm
*Breite*: 125,5 mm (mit Lüfter)
*Tiefe*: 104 mm
*Lamellenabstand*: 2 mm,      Aluminium, vernickelt
*Heatpipes*: vier mit je 8 mm      Durchmesser, vernickelt
*Boden*: Aluminium-Grundplatte,      vernickelte Kupferheatpipes
 

*Unterstützte Sockel:*


*Intel*:
LGA-775 (bis Core 2 Quad       Extrem)
LGA-1156 (Core i5)
LGA-1366 (bis Core i7 Extrem       Edition)
 
  Alpenföhn erwähnt zwar auf der Verpackung keine Kompatibilität zum LGA 1156, da der Sockel noch nicht offiziell vorgestellt wurde, aber unterstützt ihn trotzdem. Die Befestigung dafür ist im Sockel 1366 Modul integriert und lässt sich demnach genau so installieren.



*AMD*:
Sockel 754
Sockel 939
Sockel 940
AM2(+)
AM3
 


*Daten zum Lüfter: *


*Größe *(LxBxH): 120x120x25mm
*Spannung*: 12V DC
*Stromstärke*: 0,25A ±10%
*Anschluss*: 4-Pol PWM
*Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit*: 850 -      1500 U/min
*Luftdurchsatz*: max. 102,43m³/h
*Lautstärke*: 21,4 dB(A)
*Lebenserwartung*: 30.000h
*Beleuchtung*: 4 lilafarbene LEDs
 




*Verpackung/Lieferumfang:*

  Der Kühler wurde sehr gut in den Karton integriert, denn dieser sitzt sicher in zwei Schaumstoffeinlagen und mit genügend Abstand zu den Seitenwänden.

  EKL gestaltet die Verpackung sehr kontrastreich. Auf weißem Grund, wurden  das Bild eines Berges, sowie Abbildungen des Kühlers ringsum aufgedruckt. In der Front befindet sich ein kleines Sichtfenster, welches in die rechte Seite übergeht.  Dort ebenfalls zu finden: Die  Darstellung der „Heatpipe Direct Contact“ Technologie. Auf der gegenüberliegenden, linken Seite stehen Spezifikationen und die Kompatibilitätsliste geschrieben. Ebenso findet sich eine Abbildung des Brockens auf der Rückseite. Zusätzlich spendiert EKL der Verpackung einen Henkel, zum leichteren Transport. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 
Außer dem Brocken gehören ein Lüfter, Wärmeleitpaste, Lüfterhalterungen samt Vibrationsdämpfer für zwei Fans, Bedienungsanleitung und Befestigungsmaterial  für alle gängigen Sockel zum Lieferumfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Die kleine Tube Wärmeleitpaste erinnert durch ihre Namensgebung, Farbe und Konsistenz, an die Akasa TC 5022. Ob es sich genau um diese Handelt kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich vermute es. Jedoch würde damit ein weiteres Top Produkt beiliegen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*
Hier eine Komplette Liste:*


Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler
Montagematerial für die Sockel      775,1366, (1156), 940, AM2, AM2+, AM3
Wärmeleitpaste
120 mm-Lüfter (PWM, Kabel ummantelt,      beleuchtet)
acht Gummientkoppler samt      Halterungen für zwei 120 mm-Lüfter




*
Verarbeitung/Details:*

  Die wuchtige Form und die kantigen Lamellen  passen sehr gut zum gewählten Namen und weisen auf die vorhandene Kühlleistung des Brockens hin.  

  Die Ableitung der Wärme übernehmen  vier, 8mm dicke Heatpipes und ganze 51 Alu-Lamellen. Für einen optimierten Luftstrom und somit für einen besseren Abtransport der Wärme, soll deren ungewöhnliche Beschaffenheit  sorgen. Die  Fins  sind sehr ordentlich verarbeitet und bieten keinen Grund zur Beanstandung.  Bis auf die Bodenplatte wurde der gesamte Kühler vernickelt. Kaum ein anderer Hersteller bietet so etwas. Das besondere am Brocken ist die „H.D.C.“ Technologie. Hierbei handelt es sich um die direkte Berührung der Heatpipes mit dem CPU Heatspreader und soll  für schnellere Wärmeableitung sorgen. Der Kühlerboden ist plan geschliffen und weist keine Unebenheiten auf, ist aber leider nicht poliert. Durch die Alu-Bodenplatte, kann kein Flüssigmetall verwendet werden. Die Enden der Heatpipes ragen nicht nach oben hinaus finden ihren Abschluss im Inneren des Kühlers.

  Die Verarbeitung des Brockens kann sich insgesamt sehen lassen. Trotzdem wird die Qualität von Thermalright, Prolimatech und Noctua nicht erreicht.

  Der beigelegte Lüfter überzeugt durch seine schwarze, leicht transparente Farbe und die lilafarbene Beleuchtung. Die vier Vibrationsdämpfer sind am Fan schon vormontiert. Highlight sind die neun Rotorblätter, das gesleevte Kabel und der 4 Pin Anschluss (PWM).  
  Am Kühlkörper kann man 2 Lüfter befestigen. Montagematerial liegt dafür genügend bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Montage:*

  Alle Montagearten sind etwas umständlicher, da die Befestigung für den Kühler von unten mit dem Mainboard  verschraubt wird. Trotzdem wird hier hoher Anpressdruck und sehr guter Halt gewährleistet. 

  Bei keiner Montagart sollte die Wärmeleitpaste vergessen und vorher überlegt werden, in welche Richtung der Kühler die Wärme blasen soll. Zusätzlich kommt zu jedem Schritt noch die Montage des Lüfters.  


*Sockel 775:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Zuerst werden die vier kleinen Schrauben in die Multi-Backplate und von hinten durch das Mainboard gesteckt. Auf der Vorderseite der Hauptplatine werden die 4 Unterlegscheiben über die Schrauben aufs Mainboard gelegt und die 4 Messingmuttern darauf geschraubt. Nun dreht man die Schrauben von hinten fest.  

Danach kommt die H Plate-UI(ntel)  zum Einsatz. Diese wird in die Einkerbungen der Bodenplatte des Brockens eingesetzt und von oben mit den Thumb Screws in den Messingmuttern verschraubt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Sockel 1366/1156:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​    Bei diesen beiden Sockeln wird die Multi-Backplate nicht gebraucht. Dafür kommen kunststoffummantelte Thumb Screws zum Einsatz. Diese werden von unten ans Motherboard gesteckt und mit dem Retention Modul(en)  verschraubt. Nun wird wieder der Kühler durch die H Plate-UI und die dicken Thumb Screws befestigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 

*Sockel AM2/(+)/AM3:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Zuerst muss das vormontierte Retention Modul und die Stockplate entfernt werden.

  Danach  erfolgt der gleiche erste Schritt, der 775 Montage.
  Die vier kleinen Schrauben werden in die Multi-Backplate und von hinten durch das Mainboard gesteckt. Auf der Vorderseite der Hauptplatine werden die 4 Unterlegscheiben über die Schrauben aufs Mainboard gelegt und die 4 Messingmuttern darauf geschraubt. Nun dreht man die Schrauben von hinten fest.

  Danach wird der Kühler durch die H Plate-UA(MD) und die dicken Thumb Screws befestigt.

*Bei diesem Sockel gilt zu beachten, dass der Kühler nur in eine Richtung verbaut werden kann. Entweder strömt  die Abluft zur Grafikkarte oder zum Netzteil.  *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 
*
Montage des Lüfters:
* 
  Der Lüfter wird einfach mit den beiliegenden Metallklammern am Kühler befestigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*

  Testaufbau:*

  Alle Kühler werden auf einem offenen Teststand, ohne unterstützende Gehäuse-Lüfter geprüft und zeigen somit ihre reine Leistung. Als Unterlage dient ein Maximus II Formula von Asus und ein Q6600, der mit verschiedenen Taktraten und Spannungen betrieben wird. 

Jeder Kühler wird mit seinem Standardlüfter und einem Einheitslüfter getestet. Dadurch erkennt man die vom Hersteller erwartete Leistung bzw. die reine Kühlerleistung. Als Einheitsfan kommt der Noctua NF-P12 zum Einsatz und wird bei Kühlern ohne Lüfter, als Standardfan verwendet. Dieser läuft mit verschiedenen Drehzahlen. Als Wärmeleitpaste dient die Noctua NT-H1.

Falls es möglich ist, werden 2 Noctua Lüfter am Kühler befestigt.

Alle Kerne des Prozessors werden mit Prime auf 100% ausgelastet. Das Programm wird solange laufen gelassen, bis sich die Temperatur nicht mehr ändert. Danach wird die Kerntemperatur mit Hilfe von HWMonitor ausgelesen, ein Mittelwert gebildet und die Lufttemperatur abgezogen. Dadurch errechnet sich die Delta-Temperatur. 

Um die CPU zu schonen, wird bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nur bis 3,3 GHz bzw. 1,3 Volt getestet.





*Testsystem:*

*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
  Asus Maximus II Formula
  G.Skill 4GB DDR2-800
  XFX Geforce GTX 260 Black Edition
  Corsair TX650W




* 
*Testlauf:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie man sieht, liegt der Brocken im guten Mittelfeld und kühlt besser als die Groß Clockner Kopie von Aerocool, liegt aber hinter einem Noctua NH-U12P.​ 
​ 



*Fazit: *

  EKL bietet mit dem Brocken gute Kühlleistung zu einem Vernünftigen Preis. Verarbeitung und Zubehör sind entsprechend gut. Auch die Optik ist nicht zu verachten und wird durch den Lila-Lüfter noch etwas angehoben. Leider kann der Brocken nicht die Leistungskrone einheimsen.  Trotzdem eine empfehlenswerte  Alternative zu anderen Kühlern und eine gute Verbesserung zum Groß Clockner.

----------------------------------------------​ *

Nochmals Danke an EKL Alpenföhn für die schnelle, unkomplizierte und freundliche Bereitstellung des Musters.



*

*Der Brocken ist für ca. 40€ bei Caseking verfügbar.*



​


----------



## rabensang (3. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] EKL Alpenföhn Brocken*

Bilder 1


----------



## rabensang (3. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] EKL Alpenföhn Brocken*

Bilder 2


----------



## rabensang (3. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] EKL Alpenföhn Brocken*

Bilder 3


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2009)

*[Usertest] EKL Alpenföhn Brocken*


*Diskussion gefällig? Hier entlang*...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/49041-usertest-ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken.html​


----------

